# Kuhli loaches (What type of soil?)



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I've been thinking of getting some Kuhli loaches. I know they like burrow into a soft bottom but I have gravel. So I was thinking of setting a container, about 6" x 6", of soft soil into the gravel so that top edge of the container is level with the gravel. What type of soil should I use?

DLH


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i have and still do keep them in both gravel (small typical aquarium substrate) and in sand. they do well in both . Honest truth i have 11 of them in sand and i watch them daily , i have never EVER seen them really dig in the sand , they will however wiggle in to anything they can like under ornaments , they can swim backwards and wiggle out like a snake so no worry of them getting hurt , your good either way you want to go , but IMO the sand makes them able to get in smaller places as it does move easier than stone..


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

tbub1221 said:


> i have and still do keep them in both gravel (small typical aquarium substrate) and in sand. they do well in both . Honest truth i have 11 of them in sand and i watch them daily , i have never EVER seen them really dig in the sand , they will however wiggle in to anything they can like under ornaments , they can swim backwards and wiggle out like a snake so no worry of them getting hurt , your good either way you want to go , but IMO the sand makes them able to get in smaller places as it does move easier than stone..


I've seen it recommended that they have such soil but sounds like I don't need to do anything as long as they have a place to hide if they feel threatened. One end of my tank is just thick with plants, so thick that it would take a fish like the Kuhli loach to penetrate it.

DLH


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

that will be great im sure. My Dojo's sleep in java moss at the surface most the time. Kuhli Loachs really do LOVE there caves. They are a social fish that really do thrive in larger numbers , they feed and sleep together often laying in tangled knots , so id say plenty of caves and i would do no less than 3 , thats just so that they can enteract and establish a pecking order . without enough of them they will not be as daytime social and hide a lot. ours own the aquarium day and night so consider getting a group .


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I have this ceramic hollow log about 6 inches in diameter and 12 inches long that's covered in Flame Moss. The moss has lifted off the top of the log around a half inch. If they like caves, they will just love that.

DLH


----------

